# Good "drop in" replacement for SVS 12.2/12.3?



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a 16-46+ that i recently purchased, but the driver was replaced and there is currently an NSD driver.

Aside from the obvious SVS 12.2/12.3 driver ($300 from SVS), is there a good drop in replacement?

I've looked at (which are all priced ~$150):
TC Sounds Epic 12 (backordered until end of June). This appears to be very similar to the Plus driver, at least the 12.2 version.
Dayton RSS315HF-4 12"
CSS Trio12

I'm currently running the 16-46 in the same room with a PC-Ultra (TV12 version).

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know of anyone that has ever replace an SVS driver with anything other than an SVS driver. I would recommend going back with an SVS driver, however... if your budget it tight, then you might ask some of the guys over in the DIY forum to model the cabinet for you and see what might work best. They would need cubic volume, port size, etc.


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

I had one of the original 12.1 drivers in my PCI Plus. It lasted a good 5 years in a room that was too big for one sub and therefore driven really hard. I called SVS and they had just come out with the replacement 12.3. They said it had 3DB more output. I thought that was great as I needed more output, really a second sub. I bought the driver from them in 2006 for 150. I am surprised the price of the 12.3 driver has gone up that much. Maybe they can give you a better deal if you give them a call.


----------

